# vanagon trans for aba? any ideas?



## DankNugz (May 19, 2007)

a friend of mine just got an 86 vanagon, for free. the motor on the thing is rusted to a crisp, so we are starting too look at options for swaps. a 2.0L aba seems to be the most reliable option, but will need a transversly mounted transmission (yes, like most audis) that will bolt to the aba. i have been told that vw tried running their standard inline 4(1.8L, i believe) with the tranny for the pancake motor, and they all blew up because their straight 4s arent designed to be mounted on a slant. 
any ideas on what transmissions would be a good option to run, and somthing that won't kill my buddy's wallet. preferably a 5 speed. also, any ideas on changing bellhousings to use the 4spd trans in the vanagon? any help is appreciated.


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://www.relitech.com/convert.htm
a friend of mine just completed an aba swap into his westy...


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ratdub)*

you need to find a diesel vanagon. the bell housing will bolt right to the trans and motor. also the motor mount bar will bolt right in and and bolt up to the motor.
steve


----------



## Vanagon Nut (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: vanagon trans for aba? any ideas? (DankNugz)*

The main reason a gas VWI4 motor would blow up, is due to incorrect installation. (i.e. swapping in a 1.8 to a Vanagon diesel tranny, but using wrong oil pan) Some Vanagons were made with an I4 diesel from the factory. They were grossly underpowered and when pushed past their limits would fail, but when not abused, they ran just fine. The South African Vanagons had inline engines put in (5 cyl. IIRC) and worked fine too AFAIK.
The stock Vanagon diesel I4 (a NA 1.6) uses a special oil pan and possibly a different oil pump/pickup tube. 
It has been suggested to use diesel Vanagon parts. (carrier bars, clutch housing, oil pan, flywheel/clutch, etc). This is the way to go. If not available, you could do an "upright" engine mount as I did. This requires an adaptor plate. I got mine from KEP. It also requires fabricating the engine carrier or getting a used "Fast Forward" (company out of business now) kit. If you have access to South African Vanagon parts, there may be other ways of doing this. It also requires mods to engine lid.
Check out my sig for more details on my 15* ("upright") mount of an ABA.
You will be hard pressed to find a way to adapt a different manual tranny to the Vanagon.


----------



## DankNugz (May 19, 2007)

*Re: vanagon trans for aba? any ideas? (Vanagon Nut)*

why did the aba end up sitting on a slant with the adapter? could you order a different adapter to make it sit straight?
i would like to run ac, since the lines and condenser are already in the van, but no power steering. any serb belt setups out there for this?
has anyone ever tried a 1.8 16v swap in these?


----------



## Vanagon Nut (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: vanagon trans for aba? any ideas? (DankNugz)*

It's mounted at 15 degrees. AFAIK, that's the same angle as when mounted in a Jetta.
The adapter has holes for 0, 15, and 50 degrees. (I asked KEP to add the 50* holes. This is the stock diesel Vanagon mount angle) I know of another ABA/Vanagon swap that has the ABA mounted more upright. Likely at 0 degrees. With the mount he made, and the fact that it's *likely* at 0 degrees, he was able to use the stock Jetta primaries (down pipes)
Neil.


----------



## DankNugz (May 19, 2007)

*Re: vanagon trans for aba? any ideas? (Vanagon Nut)*

howbout anyone who has ran a 16v 1.8 with the vanagon 4 speed? i am figuring that i can find a 16v doner car for a bit cheaper, and get everything i need. the EFI system that is there won't matter, because im probably running carbs in the end. at least for now







. 
what kind of carbs are out there for the 16v motor? i am thinking 4 small ones for each cylinder, or 2 with runners to 2 cyl each. im just brainstorming at this point, and suggestions are definitely welcome.


----------



## robw_z (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: vanagon trans for aba? any ideas? (DankNugz)*

There are essentially two ways a Vanagon inline-4 conversion is done; 15 degrees or 50 degrees. At 15 degrees the engine will cause less vibration problems but you will need to modify the engine lid, which I am personally against because I like having a thick mattress. 50 degrees is the way the factory did it, and requires a different oil pan and oil pump pickup. It also needs the diesel carrier bars and bellhousing. It is not a huge task, but not a small one either.
You do not want to use the diesel trans, and you will not find a 5-speed without having the will to spend thousands and change the shift linkage as well. You will either need to swap the diesel bellhousing onto the original 4-speed, or buy an adapter plate from Foreign Auto Supply (FAS) or some such company. 
A 16V is not considered a good swap, both because it requires engine lid modification and because 16V's have limited low end torque, less than an 8V even, and heavier vans run on low-end torque. You'd love the 16V on the interstate when passing, but that'd be about it.
The major expense in doing an I4 conversion is getting the thing mounted in there. If you find a diesel vanagon, which is not a common animal, out there for parts then you've got everything you need and are golden. But if you need to order a mounting kit I think they run about $1500. The mounting kit includes everything you need including the oil pan, flywheel, carrier bars and bellhousing.
Look at the link posted above for I-4 conversion info.
-Rob


----------



## DankNugz (May 19, 2007)

*Re: vanagon trans for aba? any ideas? (robw_z)*

well, excuse my ignorance, but i don't even know what motor is in the thing right now. it is a watercooled pancake 4 cyl, but i thought these things ran air cooled engines?


----------



## Vanagon Nut (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: vanagon trans for aba? any ideas? (robw_z)*

I agree. The 50 degree mount is the way to go. I did mine at 15* to save a little money and to avoid popping the head off of such a nice low mileage virgin engine. I have made up for a lack of mattress using memory foam and Thinrest mattresses. A minor PITA, but it works and takes up only a little more room thatn the stock mattress. The engine lid is a little heavier now with the tub. Another drawback. All in all, no real regrets in that regard, but would do it at 50* next time, or possibly reposition engine in future. (see my earlier post)
FWIW, my understanding is that the mount angle of engine makes no difference in amount of engine vibration. Reduction in engine vibrations comes from:
using the 2.0 block (as opposed to 1.8)
hydrualic mounts (Merc or Saab maybe?) possibly with the later type of diesel Vanagon carriers.
But it sounds like -Rob knows his stuff, so I may stand to be corrected on that one.








To the OP
In the earlier years, '80-'83.5, they ran air cooled 2.0 engines. From '83.5-'91, it was WBX 1.9, then 2.1 starting in '86. As has been stated, there were diesel engines which of course are water cooled. These were used during '81-'83 model years IIRC. So technically speaking, there were water cooled engines installed during the early years.
And absolutely yes. Do not use diesel tranny. Geared too low.
Do not forget that if using a KEP or equal adaptor plate with the WBX or air cooled tranny/clutch (bell) housing, you need to cut the input shaft. Some think that the KEP or equivilant adaptor plate negates this need (due to perceived added thickness), but this is not true.
Pic of tranny/KEP to engine test fit w/o cutting shaft:








Page on cutting input shaft:
http://tubaneil.googlepages.co...shaft
Neil.


----------



## robw_z (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: vanagon trans for aba? any ideas? (Vanagon Nut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vanagon Nut* »_ I did mine at 15* to save a little money and to avoid popping the head off of such a nice low mileage virgin engine. 
FWIW, my understanding is that the mount angle of engine makes no difference in amount of engine vibration. Reduction in engine vibrations comes from:
using the 2.0 block (as opposed to 1.8)
hydrualic mounts (Merc or Saab maybe?) possibly with the later type of diesel Vanagon carriers.
Neil.


I thought that less vibration was the reason Fast-Forward did the 15* mount, otherwise I don't see why anybody would mount it at 15*; no offense to your conversion. Why would you have to pop the head off a motor to mount it at 50*?
I also thought the 2.0 was more prone to vibration than the 1.8, since the more displacement in an I4 the more prone to vibration it is. Unless you were speaking of the 2.0 ABA block which is taller and has rods which are 17mm longer and thus has less vibration.
I am thinking in my conversion of doing a 50* mount, ABA block, and counterflow (Tiico specifically since it is what I have) head, and the Mk3 Jetta injection. The Tiico intake manifold has the same bolt pattern/opening for the throttle body as the Mk3 Jettas. Then I'd have less vibration, I'd be able to put the engine lid down, and the ABA block has a crank position sensor which other blocks do not, and it runs the injection. Just thinking out loud. Hoping for 25 mpg highway, here and there








-Rob


----------



## Vanagon Nut (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: vanagon trans for aba? any ideas? (robw_z)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robw_z* »_
I thought that less vibration was the reason Fast-Forward did the 15* mount, otherwise I don't see why anybody would mount it at 15*; no offense to your conversion. Why would you have to pop the head off a motor to mount it at 50*?
I also thought the 2.0 was more prone to vibration than the 1.8, since the more displacement in an I4 the more prone to vibration it is. Unless you were speaking of the 2.0 ABA block which is taller and has rods which are 17mm longer and thus has less vibration.
I am thinking in my conversion of doing a 50* mount, ABA block, and counterflow (Tiico specifically since it is what I have) head, and the Mk3 Jetta injection. The Tiico intake manifold has the same bolt pattern/opening for the throttle body as the Mk3 Jettas. Then I'd have less vibration, I'd be able to put the engine lid down, and the ABA block has a crank position sensor which other blocks do not, and it runs the injection. Just thinking out loud. Hoping for 25 mpg highway, here and there








-Rob


Yes. I installed an ABA. That is my understanding too. The longer stroke helps reduce vibrations.
It would be great to actually see a FF 15* setup. I've only ever seen a pic of parts included in kit. (FF company now defunct) I gather the FF kit mounts at the tranny somehow? Do you have any pics?
Aside from wanting to try my hand at fabricating (engine carrier etc.), I chose 15* because I figured it would cost less to do. (not counting what I spent on MIG setup) It is possible to keep costs lower doing it this way. As for the head, with the cross flow intake, (keeping the 2.0 head) it won't fit under the engine lid. As you wrote, the typical configuration is ABA block + 1.8 8V head. This keeps engine below lid. There is some clearancing required between intake manifold and frame sheet metal, IIRC, but not much and not in every case.
I would do a similar thing in the future. Since I had KEP drill holes for 50* mount, I could gather DV parts, swap in a counterflow head, and keep the Motronic engine management.
Keep us posted if you do so. I'd be curious as to what's involved with putting Motronic (OBD1) on a counterflow head/ABA block setup.
BTW, the vibrations aren't that bad. Only really noticeable under hard acceleration. Cruising, the engine is pretty quiet. And this is with aftermarket Fox engine isolators. If I did some minor mods to carrier, I might be able to fit some hydraulic mounts, but as I say, it's not bad. Running a Walker "Quiet Flow" WBX muffler helps too.
And one of these days , I should calculate what kind of mileage I'm getting. Certainly better than the old air cooled engine
Neil.


----------



## DankNugz (May 19, 2007)

*Re: vanagon trans for aba? any ideas? (Vanagon Nut)*

well, as far as i know, the vanagon is an 83. VIN is WV2YB0258DH099133. anyone know how to decode it to get production date and engine type?


----------



## Vanagon Nut (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: vanagon trans for aba? any ideas? (DankNugz)*

Google my friend. Google.








Your VIN sez: 1.9 WBX.
Production date should be somewhere on post by driver door. Tire type/inflation is also nearby. That Is Important Info!
------------

VIN Interpretation for model years 1981-1991
W	V	2	Z	B	0	25	7	L	H	066370
Manufacturing Country 
W - Germany 
Manufacturer 
V - Volkswagen 
Vehicle Type 
1 - Pickup Truck 
2 - MPV (Multi-Purpose Vehicle) 
Vehicle Series 
U - 1980-91 Single-Cab Pickup (Pritschewagen) 
V - 1980-91 Double-Cab Pickup (Dopplekabine) 
W - 1980-91 Panel Van (no windows in sides) 
X - 1980-91 Kombi 
Y - 1980-91 Bus (Vanagon) 
Z - 1980-91 Camper 
Engine Series 
A - 4-Cylinder Gasoline (Air-Cooled) 
B - 4-Cylinder Gasoline (Water-Cooled) 
G - 4-Cylinder Diesel (Water-cooled) 
Restraint System 
Passive (seat belts) 
Model 
24 - Transporter (Pickups) 
25 - Vanagon (vans) 
VIN check digit 
(Manufacturer's Internal Code) 
Vehicle model year 
B - 1981 E - 1984 H - 1987 L - 1990 
C - 1982 F - 1985 J - 1988 M - 1991 
D - 1983 G - 1986 K - 1989 
Assembly plant 
E - Emden	
G - Graz (Austria. normally for Syncro models)	
H - Hannover (most buses assembled here)	
Production number 
(sequential)


----------



## DankNugz (May 19, 2007)

*Re: vanagon trans for aba? any ideas? (Vanagon Nut)*

very nice, thanks a lot.






















we have just decided on a place to work on the vanagon, so the next nice day, i will be pulling the pancake motor out. i will keep you posted.


----------



## Westy 87 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: vanagon trans for aba? any ideas? (DankNugz)*

Stay away from the 16v motors you want low end power in a van. Kennedy adapter plate, diesel pan, oil pick up, and mounts can be had on Ebay. I picked up 5 sets a couple of years back from a guy in Germany for a good price. Go with the ABA motor. But use the AEG head. Search the forums. No big deal to install. AEG has better intake and SS tubular exhaust maniford. The intake is also oposite of the ABA and will fit better. Look at the AEG vrs ABA HP and torgue/rpm. The AEG head makes the difference. MORE Torgue down low! You should be able to pick you the whole upper end cheap from someone doing a 16v conversion. Go with the OBDII for plug and play troubleshooting. You can shim the mounts to gain a little deck clearance if neeeded.


----------



## Vanagon Nut (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: vanagon trans for aba? any ideas? (Westy 87)*

For sure. Torque is needed in the low end. Especially in a Westfalia. 
I'm using the air cooled tranny with stock tires/wheels on my ABA swap. It mostly works out fine, but as has been said, more torque in lower end = better. (like for starting on hills) Not sure if the WBX tranny gearing would be any more useful in that regard. Still, mine works ok. I just drive a little differently. 
And AEG head on an ABA. Hmmm... interesting. 
Westy 87
AEG head? Won't the cross flow intake be in the way of engine lid? Or did I look at the wrong pics on the 'tex here.







I know the ABA needs a lid mod even if engine mounted at 50*. I like the idea of the "header" type exhaust mani. Cool beans.
For OBD2, one would likely need the VSS. (i.e. OBD1 w/no VSS works fine on mine) Not hard to do, but one more thing to do. OBD1 is simpler in some ways, but then I've never dealt with OBD2 first hand so..... meh. Wadda I know anyways?








DankNugz. You will also need the DV flywheel, unless you get a KEP kit which should include FW. The WBX starter should be fine with the newer engine. The hardest part will be the wiring. As Westy 87 implied, the rest is mostly bolt on. You will need to adapt the cooling hoses, but no biggie. Double clamped copper pipe can work fine for some transitions. Regardless, you will need a Bentley or Haynes electrical diagrams for both vehicles. Think of the Vanagon as an "engine stand" and you're wiring up the ______ harness/engine management to that "engine stand". This stand provides fuel, power, coolant, and gauges. You just adapt all the new stuff to that.


----------



## DankNugz (May 19, 2007)

*Re: vanagon trans for aba? any ideas? (Vanagon Nut)*

what clutch should i be running if i use a kep adapter kit?
as for the wiring, i should have all that covered. i will be pulling the dash, headliner, and everything else i can to rewire the whole bus, as i will be adding a second battery, and lots of additional lighting, etc. 
and, yea the low end torque will be very important. the first destination on this vanagon's list is all good festival, in west virginia, where theres a minimum speed that you can be going up or down a mountain...


----------



## Vanagon Nut (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: vanagon trans for aba? any ideas? (DankNugz)*

I've been using a stock "air cooled" Sachs clutch with no issues.
Likely the WBX clutch should be fine. 
IIRC, Kennedy offers stronger clutches.
Neil.


----------



## Westy 87 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: vanagon trans for aba? any ideas? (Vanagon Nut)*

AEG is the same height as the ABA in the intake. If it starts getting close, shim all of the down mounts a bit. A few pluses- serpentine belt set up. Intake and exhaust ports are larger, yet the motor still has better low end. Intake/throttle body at the other end- easier to use in Vanagon. Exhaust manifold is a SS work of art, not cast but welded tubing. I also found that the AC compressor that was on my 97 ABA motor fits the hose connectors for the vanagon, except it is made for R134a instead of R12. the VSS is in the speedometer, hint- stock cruise control pick up that fits into the back of the speedo. Check out a company called Auterra, seach for their OBDII that hooks up to a Palm , then add Palm GPS and what could be simpler and smaller. I have used the OBDII palm scanner for years and I have no complaints. One last item if using stock coolant hoses there is a coolant flange on the back of the engine block that ports to the back of the engine . it points to the firewall. Look at a later model engine, I think it was a AEG agin. Some models port to the sides and are easier to fit in the Vanagon.
Jeff


----------



## Westy 87 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: vanagon trans for aba? any ideas? (Westy 87)*

One more item, the OBDII with the Plam lets you easily set up what you are monitoring. I can being goining down the road and watching engine temp, RPM, O2 readings etc. Nice think about the Palm set up is that unlike a laptop it does not "wash Out" in bright light and I can set it on my leg, dash or hold it in my hand. It was a trade off between the Ross Tech and the Auterra. Both have strong points. The Ross Tech is better if you start to get in deep and need to change set points etc. -I needed something smaller. I am thinking about building a spot on the dash by the opening for the ash tray where the palm would set in a dock. Then I would have OBDII, GPS etc. Maybe WIFI next.


----------



## Vanagon Nut (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: vanagon trans for aba? any ideas? (Westy 87)*

Great tips Westy 87.
As for fitting under engine lid, I don't think it's possible on the 2wd Vanagon to drop the engine far enough. I saw a buddies OBD2 ABA, and there was a hump on the lid, albeit much smaller than mine (due to 50* mount)
If drivetrain dropped too far, the shift linkage starts to bind.
Ultimately for me, and possibly for others, if using the ABA, (or AEG too??) swap a counter flow head on it. I haven't researched it fully yet, but I think it's possible to run the stock Motronic with some changes. (fuel rail etc.) You keep the OBD1/2 and serp belt which is nice, but you should be able to clear the lid easy.


----------



## Westy 87 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: vanagon trans for aba? any ideas? (Vanagon Nut)*

it has been awhile since I have had time to play with the AEG parts. But last time I was also looking at setting the two intake halves in the mill and fly cutting a bit of a angle on the surfaces. this would change the angle of the intake as it juts out over the block and would allow it to tuck in a bit and thus reduce the clearance to the deck lid. 
Jeff


----------



## Westy 87 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: vanagon trans for aba? any ideas? (Westy 87)*

The ABA and the AEG trottle bodies will both bolt up to the AEG intake so you could still use the AEG and go with a OBDI set up.


----------



## Vanagon Nut (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: vanagon trans for aba? any ideas? (Westy 87)*

Interesting idea.
I wonder if using an SRI, would negate the low end torque benefits of using an AEG head?
That head sure looks like a good idea.
Neil.


----------



## Westy 87 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: vanagon trans for aba? any ideas? (Vanagon Nut)*

If you look at the ABA intake , it looks like a open box. The AEG has individual runners that I believe at tuned for decent HP and a good low end. The new cars keep getting heavier and need the low end to get them moving.


----------



## DankNugz (May 19, 2007)

*Re: vanagon trans for aba? any ideas? (Westy 87)*

so would the engine hood clear the aba if you took the upper and lower manifolds off? im considering running a carb setup with mine.


----------



## Vanagon Nut (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: vanagon trans for aba? any ideas? (DankNugz)*

Since an ABA block and counterflow head fit, I'd say yes. An ABA without crossflow intake installed, will clear the engine lid 
I'll be curious to see if carb + manifold will fit. 
What are you going to use?
Consider what you are going to run for exhaust. Obviously the diesel Vanagon exhaust will fit, 
Edit: assuming you use diesel engine carriers etc.
but not sure if diesel manifold would. Likely it does. But.... It would clearly be really restrictive. I have seen one setup where the Jetta down pipe was modified to fit. Sorry. Can't recall for sure if flex bellows used. Possibly not. They just cut and shaped it to fit. And also, when the system isn't done right, (don't ask how I know







) there will be exhaust cracking issues. I installed the diesel Vanagon exhaust hangers (isolators) between engine and exhaust. Seems to have helped a lot. No cracks for the last 7K KM's. I also have a flex bushing installed just before cat

















_Modified by Vanagon Nut at 10:32 AM 5-9-2009_


----------



## DankNugz (May 19, 2007)

*Re: vanagon trans for aba? any ideas? (Vanagon Nut)*

i was thinking about running a 4 barrel itb type setup, as that would give me a nice power increase, but there again rises the issue of low end torque. if it was a 4 barrel setup there would have to be some length of runners, so my new idea is to get a single carb and run it where the factory throttle body would go, but now im back to the hood height issue.








as for exhaust, will the factory aba downpipe and flexpipe fit in the engine bay of the vanagon as they sit, or do they need to be modified? if it dosnt fit with the aba flexpipe than howbout just the downpipe? im definatly not using a stock muffler, and chances are, after inspection is passed, the cat will come out. i need all the power i can get with the 2.slow in the brick on wheels. 
what about mounting the aba engine in the bay? what will i need to do?


----------



## DankNugz (May 19, 2007)

*Re: vanagon trans for aba? any ideas? (DankNugz)*

also, i dont really know where i should start to look for carbs and manifolds, so any direction is appreciated


----------



## Vanagon Nut (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: vanagon trans for aba? any ideas? (DankNugz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DankNugz* »_.....
as for exhaust, will the factory aba downpipe and flexpipe fit in the engine bay of the vanagon as they sit, or do they need to be modified? if it dosnt fit with the aba flexpipe than howbout just the downpipe? im definatly not using a stock muffler, and chances are, after inspection is passed, the cat will come out. i need all the power i can get with the 2.slow in the brick on wheels. 
what about mounting the aba engine in the bay? what will i need to do?

I saw a pic online of an ABA installed at what I *think* is 0*, using the Jetta downpipes. BUT, he had a custom made engine carrier mounted at front (pulley end) of block to allow room for down pipes. 
Assuming you do the 50* mount..... I have seen pics of a modified (shortened) Jetta collector "Y" from manifold to single pipe. I'm pretty sure it did NOT use the Jetta flex bellows.
Have a look at the pic I posted. It shows a flex bushing. You MUST use this if NOT using Jetta bellows. I would HIGHLY recommend using the DV exhaust hangers shown in my other pic regardless of mount angle or flex bushing type.
I have doubts that one could fit the stock ABA down pipe+bellows at 50* without modification.
Here is a link to a guy who put a VW diesel in his Bay. Should shed some light.
http://motorheads.net/vw/turbobus/index.html
Neil.


----------



## DankNugz (May 19, 2007)

*Re: vanagon trans for aba? any ideas? (Vanagon Nut)*

i will be doing the 15 or 0 degree mount. if i have to, i will raise the hood. for now it just needs to be running and drivable. the goal to have it highway worthy is the first week of july. 
any ideas on carbs?


----------



## Vanagon Nut (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: vanagon trans for aba? any ideas? (DankNugz)*

Nope. 
Did you get the Motronic wiring harness etc with this engine? If not, what about a counter flow head + digifant 1 or 2 ? With Digifant+crossflow, engine lid *might* not have to be raised as much, it's simpler than motronic and possibly the Vanagon wiring would mate up easier as '86+ runs Digifant. This is also a better documented process. (though one would have to search a little)
Or how about CIS?


----------



## DankNugz (May 19, 2007)

*Re: vanagon trans for aba? any ideas? (Vanagon Nut)*

cis is way too much of a pita. digifant leaves me stuck with no tunability. thats why was going to run motronic or carbs. 
with carbs, i get the simplicity of tuning, but have a slight loss in gas mileage. if i end up doing carbs, i will leave all the factory sensors in place to feed a retarted amount of guages to make up for not having a check engine light on the highway. 
with motronic, i would definatly be running an obd2 flash/monitor setup to tune/monitor the motor, kind of like the pda setup westy87 mentioned. that would also save some money and effort on running all those aftermarket gauges.


----------



## DankNugz (May 19, 2007)

*Re: vanagon trans for aba? any ideas? (DankNugz)*

dam this thread is starting to stack up some good info. thanks again everyone


----------



## Westy 87 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: vanagon trans for aba? any ideas? (DankNugz)*

I was going through some of my old posts and I found this in one. Interesting, the AEG intake sits closer to the head then the ABA. 
Jeff
Re: mk3 2.0 with a mk4 intake manifold... whatsup? (nfx) » « » 7:23 AM 10-6-2005 

the mk4 intake is closer to the head and a mk4 one must be used, i painted mine black to kinda hide it. the throttle cable i actually just re-routed and it works great, i would love to find an engine cover to complete it, but i think a charger and front mount is in the works so we will see......
the airbox i didnt have, i had a no-speed p-flow, but i had to kinda custom make the stock boot to work for now. ill get some pics up tonight of what the set-up looks like now. my car was OBDII but did not have any egr or air injection. this made the swap pretty easy but i dont know how much more is involved if u have those. 
your aba throttle body will bolt right up too.
Modified by jetta420jetta at 7:26 AM 10-6-2005
Modified by jetta420jetta at 7:28 AM 10-6-2005


----------



## Westy 87 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: vanagon trans for aba? any ideas? (Vanagon Nut)*

I am not sure how many years the diesel was made in Germany. But a few years back I bought a bunch of diesel Vanagon parts from a guy in Germany. There were 6 sets of the Carrier arms/tubes that go from the side frame rail to the back. I can tell you clearly tell you that VW made three differnt types. One where the ends had flexible rubber bushed plates. One with solid plates and one with one flexible and one solid. If I remember correctly, the ones with two flexible ends required a solid strap that ran under the moter to connect them. I think that I still have a few sets up over the shop now.
Jeff


----------



## gnarly 928 (May 23, 2009)

*Re: vanagon trans for aba? any ideas? (Westy 87)*

Hey, I have an '84 with a westie inside but no pop top. Powered by a 1.8L 8valve from a 92 Cabriolet. Mounted at 50 degrees using the diesel parts and I have a 5 speed in it. Didn't do the swap myself but I sure do like it. I have about 30k hard miles on it, mainly high speed highway miles. Mine gets average of 23mpg and has no problem keeping up with other vehicles. I have an Auto tech mild aftermarket cam ($125 new, about 3 hrs to install, motor in the van)
I think the 5sp is what makes my van work so well, plus the slight increase in power (tuner sites on the web say that cam is good for about 12 more hp) from the cam swap and a nice free exhaust system.
The parts are pretty much the same between the WBX motor and the 1.8 liter. Simple to work on. The 5sp has a very low 1st gear that I mostly use on steep hill starts and backcountry roads only. The 5th gear is almost an overdrive...I back shift to 4th at about 60-65 on hills and it holds the speed in 4th.
It is a bit 'tightly wound' compared to a stocker or to a Subie but I don't think it's offensive..The complete motors are widely available for around $3-500 in the salvage yards and every VW mechanic born can work on them.
A good swap..I am currently shoping for the parts to do another just like it in another van I have coming soon.
Don Hanson


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

I did a 2L 16V swap into an '81 Diesel Vanagon that was given to me. I left the trans alone and it was a blast. Plenty of grunt. I could bark 2nd gear w/o too much trouble. I was gonna build a truck out of it, but I had to move for work and couldn't justify keeping it. Here's an album of the van when I stopped working on it. 
http://picasaweb.google.com/po...tlink


----------

